# Mission, Guidelines, TPAS Moderators



## lovethattink

*New Policy

Mission, Guidelines, TPAS Moderators*​*Mission of the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies Forum *

The MISSION of the DIS (and more specifically the TPAS Forum) is to be a family oriented, Disney related, travel planning site.

Towards that goal we have instituted (in 2015):

*"We (The DIS) do not enable, condone or promote discussion of ways to circumvent established Disney company policies."*


Because our mission is to be a helpful trip planning resource, we want to help travelers understand Disney's policies and rules and how to apply those to their planning. Discussions of what the rules ARE ("here's the policy") are great. Discussions and descriptions of how to cheat or get around those policies are no longer welcome here.


Our goal is to be more consistent across the whole site, and a better and more positive trip planning resource.

Thanks, in advance, for assisting the DIS in accommodating our Mission.


*DISBoards.com Guidelines*

Click Here

Posts and posters are expected to comply with these guidelines at all times.

You may disagree with a poster’s viewpoint, and discuss the issue, but no name calling, being sarcastic or personal attacks.

It is often good advice if you see a thread or post which your are unhappy with to walk away and give yourself a time out. Alternatively use the report post button which will alert all the moderators and the webmasters to any post, where appropriate action if necessary will be taken. If you add a comment yourself you may also face infractions as per the guidelines.

*“Here Now, Just Back” posts should be posted here.


The Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies Moderators are:*

lovethattink
scrappinginontario


----------

